# Der "Weight watchers-Thread" (Herstellerangaben nachgewogen)



## jockie (27. April 2007)

*Bitte mit vernünftig getätigten Angaben (Neuzustand oder gebraucht, Modelljahr, usw. usf.) und gescheiten Waagen mitmachen:*

Monty Ti Disc VR Nabe: 154,4 Gramm
133,3 Gramm (ohne Schrauben)
21,1 Gramm (Schrauben mit Hülsen und Unterlegscheiben)


Tensile offset magura mounts:
4 Schellen: 50,0 Gramm
4 Schrauben: 18,5 Gramm


Hope Torx titanium rotor bolts (mit Schraubensicherung):
12 Stück: 15,4 Gramm
6 Stück: 7,7 Gramm


Onza-Adapter für Magura-Beläge an V-Brake, Paar: 36,8 Gramm


Echo HS33-Halteschellen:
4 Schellen: 47,4 Gramm
4 Schrauben: 16,0 Gramm


Echo 4-Punkt-Brake-Booster (gebraucht):
Booster: 77,7 Gramm
4 Schrauben: 29,8 Gramm
4 Distanzhülsen: 4,1 Gramm


Originale Magura-Halteschellen 4-Punkt (gebraucht):
4 Schellen: 49,6 Gramm


V-Brake-Bremsgriffe XTR 2007:
2 Stück: 166,4 Gramm


Felt BMX Kettenspanner 14mm:
Paar: 60,0 Gramm


Monty Anschlagsschrauben für Exzenterkettenspanner:
4 Stück: 4,4 Gramm


Gabel Koxx Forxx 20" disc only (gebraucht):
20,15cm Gabelschaft, mit Ahead-Kralle, ohne Steuersatzkonus: 847,5 Gramm
Ahead-Kralle gleicher Marke: 11 Gramm


Monty Y-Verteiler für Magura-Leitung: 2,9 Gramm


Race Face Good 'n' Evil Griffe, schwarz, Paar: 99,6 Gramm


Monty Brakebooster innen, alte Rahmenmodelle, ohne Schrauben (gebraucht):	49,5 Gramm


Echo Innenlager-Kurbelschrauben (ohne Unterlegscheiben), Paar: 42,8 Gramm


Distanzhülsen Echo ISIS-Innenlager 68mm, Paar: 15,5 Gramm


Echo Steuersatz, originale Ahead-Schraube: 6,9 Gramm
Echo Steuersatz, Ahead-Kappe: 6,0 Gramm


Hope Spacer für Gabelschaft:
20mm: 15,6 Gramm
5mm: 3,7 Gramm


DMR V8, blau (gebraucht), Paar: 520,5 Gramm


Aorta 160mm Ti Rotor: 60,0 Gramm


Avid BB7 160mm Originalscheibe: 132,7 Gramm


Avid BB7 vorne, 160mm, nackt: 201,8 Gramm
Inbusschrauben Befestigung BB7 original (2 Stück mit Schraubensicherung): 9,5 Gramm
6 Stück originale Bremsscheibenschrauben Torx BB7 (mit Schraubensicherung): 12,5 Gramm

Onza Hog 20" front drilled, 32h: 410,1 Gramm
Onza Hog 19" rear, 32h: 556,0 Gramm


Onza Hog 26" front drilled, 32h: 608,0 Gramm
Onza Hog 26" rear, 32h: 813,8 Gramm


----------



## isah (27. April 2007)

Unterm Strich ist das genauso sinnvoll wie der 'Erfahrungen' Thread, es scheitert einfach an der nicht vorhandenen Suchfunktion. Sagen wir, wir haben 3-4 Seiten Gewichtsangaben, wieder finden werde ich die sowieso nicht.

Immer fortzusetzen und alles in den Ersten Post zu kopieren wuerde mit entsprechenden Rechten zwar funktionieren, waere aber trotzdem irgendwie unuebersichtlich.

Am besten waere vll ne seperate Seite mit einer uebersichtlichen Datenbank, wie die von den Dirt Kandidaten die du mir mal geschickt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (27. April 2007)

Tranz X Diebstahlschutz-Schnellspanner:
vorne (100mm): 35,5 Gramm
hinten (135mm): 39,6 Gramm

Shimano XT (2006?) Schnellspanner:
vorne (100mm): 58,8 Gramm
hinten (135mm): 64,2 Gramm


----------



## KermitB4 (27. April 2007)

Magura HS33 mit RB Hebel- Carbon, ohne Schellen und Bremsbeläge und Schrauben = 208 Gr.

MFG


----------



## koxxrider (28. April 2007)

cooler thread...hab noch mega viele daten dazu...muss ich mal ,,digitalisieren``


----------



## Eisbein (28. April 2007)

Shimano LX kurbeln die alten Hollowtech1 170mm (Fc-M571) 440g ohne kettenblätter/rockring
Shimano octalink innenlager 322g mit schrauben (ein paar schrauben wiegt 38g)


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2007)

Avid SD7 2hebel und 2 paar Bremsarme mit RM 2 belägen, ohne züge und leitungen, : 516g


----------



## kingpin18 (5. Mai 2007)

Ich brauche mal ein paar Daten für Felgen Try All, Zhi, Echo & co jeweils VR+HR bitte dazu schreiben welche farbe und zwar das Gewicht.

Besten dank


----------



## locdog (7. Mai 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal ein paar Daten für Felgen Try All, Zhi, Echo & co jeweils VR+HR bitte dazu schreiben welche farbe und zwar das Gewicht.
> 
> Besten dank



HR echo 07 green 830g


----------



## jockie (8. Mai 2007)

Bremsbeläge:
"Heatsink" CoustPads Nachfüllbeläge für Alu-Magura-Halter (Paar = 1 Bremse): 9 Gramm
"Heatsink" CoustPads Alu-Magura-Halter inkl. Beläge (Paar = 1 Bremse): 32 Gramm

V-Adapter:
"Heatsink" V2 Vee Adapter, Paar: 54,2 Gramm
Dazugehörige Canti-Sockel, Paar: 19,4 Gramm
Dazugehörige Inbus-Schrauben zur Befestigung, 4 Stück: 11,8 Gramm


Sattelstütze:
Shannon Hardcore 27,2mm/500mm komplett inkl. Schrauben und Hülsen: 364,2 Gramm


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Mai 2007)

Monty ISIS Tretlager...

Monty-Bikes sagt ->197g
Tartybikes sagt ->272g

schon n großer unterschied - welche angabe stimmt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Mai 2007)

warscheinlich mit unterschiedlicher breite gewogen. das eine 115 das andere vll. 127 also so kann so eine differez zustande kommen, wenn nicht explizit angegeben ist für welche breite...


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2007)

Try all felge 42mm: 619g (36h) 
Alex DX 32: 830g (schwarz 36h)


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juni 2007)

Alles 26"

605gr. > 1x VR Felge Echo 06  Silber        32 Loch
585gr. > 1x VR Felge Try All    Silber        32 Loch
568gr. > 1x VR Felge Try All    Schwart    32 Loch
606gr. > 1x VR Felge Try All    Neon Gelb  32 Loch
670gr. > 1x HR Felge Try All    Silber        32 Loch
740gr. > 1x HR Felge Try All    Schwarz    32 Loch
775gr. > 1x HR Felge Try All     Neon Gelb   32 Loch


----------



## locdog (4. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Alles 26"
> 
> 
> 585gr. > 1x VR Felge Try All    Silber        32 Loch
> ...



sind deine daten wirklich korrekt ??
weil HR silber (ohne farbe) wiegt weniger als die schwarze version, was auch einleuchtend ist, aber bei den VR ist das andersherum was ja komisch ist. sind das alles 06 modelle oder gemisch mit 07 ?


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juni 2007)

Sind alles Daten vom Jan hab ihn schon gefragt ob da ein Zahlendreher dabei war.


----------



## kingpin18 (6. Juni 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Alles 26"
> 
> 605gr. > 1x VR Felge Echo 06  Silber        32 Loch
> 585gr. > 1x VR Felge Try All    Silber        32 Loch
> ...



Hier ist die Antwort vom Jan:

Hi,
die Gewichte passen. Sie schwanken immer etwas und manchmal macht das bis zu
70gr. aus. Ich kann aber nur die Felgen wiegen, welche ich am Lager habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (8. Juni 2007)

OLOL
diese werte schokieren mich wirklich, btw sind seeeehr nutzlich  

hier paar nagaben von mir, gewogen mit ner digimarkenwage:

-ENO GREEN 197g

-truvatiev gigapipe SL 128mm  286g +37original kurbelschrauben

-kurbel monty 231 (175mm) L:245 R:242

-VR NABE BT06 ohne schrauben: 177g (26g schrauben)

-VRfelge ECHO 06 26": 569g 

-bremse HOPE06 gekurzt, komplet ohne rotor und dessen schrauben: 311g

-hope rotor 06 180mm mit schrauben: 154g

-BT steuerstazt ohne dekel und deren schraube: 106g ;  dekel und schraube: 17g

-vorbau HIFI 130*30: 228g
-                 130*15: 221g

-KMC kette beim SS (18*15): 283g  (die schmalere kette also die 710 glaub ich)

das wars schon, andere daten die ich habe sind entweder verscholen oper kombiniert mit anderen teilen


----------



## mtb-trialer. (8. Juni 2007)

hat jemand mal die try-all 26er nabe gewogen?


----------



## Monty98 (17. Juni 2007)

Tuvativ Gigapipe 128mm
"nur" 360g ohe Schrauben...bin von 400+ ausgegangen


----------



## Icke84 (20. Juni 2007)

weiß nicht ob das schon so bekannt is, aber
hier mal nen link zu gewichtsangeben, zwar nicht trialspeziefich aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant.

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Juni 2007)

Monty07 Gabel Disc only....

702Gramm


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. Juli 2007)

hat jemand mal den try-all/koxx steuersatz nachgewogen?


----------



## jockie (13. Juli 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> *Bitte mit vernünftig getätigten Angaben (Neuzustand oder gebraucht, Modelljahr, usw. usf.) und gescheiten Waagen mitmachen:*
> 
> Monty Ti Disc VR Nabe: 154,4 Gramm
> 133,3 Gramm (ohne Schrauben)
> 21,1 Gramm (Schrauben mit Hülsen und Unterlegscheiben)



Dann schreib gefälligst auch, dass du die schwarze 32-Loch-Nabe aus 2006 meinst und keine der 28-Loch-Naben, du Depp!


----------



## [email protected]!t (13. Juli 2007)

zwar mit cantisockel aber ohne poplock hebel


----------



## jockie (13. Juli 2007)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> zwar mit cantisockel aber ohne poplock hebel



Mir drängt sich irgendwie der Eindruck auf, dass du dich ein wenig verirrt hast. Aber hab trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Levelboss (14. Juli 2007)

Schwalbe Big Betty:
970g und 1010g (890g laut Hersteller)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Juli 2007)

hat irgendjemand das genau Gewicht von nem Maxxis 20" VR-Mantel (Creepy Crawler)

bzw. ist er wirklich 110Gramm schwerer als der TryAll (503g - selbst nachgewogen)


----------



## jockie (27. Juli 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand das genau Gewicht von nem Maxxis 20" VR-Mantel (Creepy Crawler)
> 
> bzw. ist er wirklich 110Gramm schwerer als der TryAll (503g - selbst nachgewogen)



Ist er, habe gerade einen minimal gebrauchten nachgewogen...610 Gramm.


----------



## Schevron (29. Juli 2007)

Neue Daten Braucht das Volk, also los gehts nach meiner Wiegesession beim Lorenz:

HS33 Hebel (der neue, also nur Hebel nicht Griff, ohne TPA und sonstige Teile): 26g

Neuer HS33 Griff mit Hebel usw. 86g

alter HS33 Griff/Hebel 95g

Arthus Beläge (jeweils ein Satz): 18g

Innerer Käfig von den VP Pedalen incl. den plastik Distanzhülsen: 29g

Pedal komplett, einzeln: 229g

gefräste TryAll VR Felge, Weiß 20" (große rechteckige Löcher, auch am Ventilloch, neues Ventilloch am Stoß und neben dem neuen Ventilloch noch auf jeder Seite ein querovales loch): 392g

Eine Baugleiche Felge ungefräst: 423g

32 Stahlnippel (2.0): 30g

32 Alunippel (2.0): 10g

Felgenband für VR: 24g

Alu Fouriers Ritzel 12T: 12g

Monty Stahlritzel 12T: 31g

Lenkerstopfen (die plastik dinger die unter die Griffe kommen): 3g (2St.)

Arthus Griffe (die mit den 8eckigen Noppen): 81g (Satz)

Monty Ti 07 Lenker: 280g

Monty Ti 07 Vorbau mit Titanschrauben, Alu Aheadkappe (ohne Kralle und Krallenschraube): 196g

Krallenschraube (Alu, ungekürzt, ca. 4-5cm lang): 4g

BT VR Discnabe (die rote mit den Blauen Kappen): 174g

32 Stahlspeichen (Dreifachgekreuzt beidseits, 2.0): 153g

32 Titanspeichen (für radiäre speichung, 2.0): 82g

Maxxis Ultralight Schlauch 20": 96g

Maxxis Welterweight Schlauch 20": 122g


Und für alle die sich die Alu Distanzhülsen von den Monty Pedalen selber bauen wollen: Außendurchmesser: 9mm // Länge: 1cm // Dicke der Rohrwand ca. 1mm


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juli 2007)

die schläuche sind ja was schwer da gibts ja für die 26" fraktion leichtere...


----------



## kingpin18 (3. August 2007)

Ich habe hier ein paap daten Teil 1

American Classic Nabe Disk

Model 2003 (139g) <- -> Model 2004 (126g)


 



American Classic Nabe

Model 2004 (58g) <- -> Model 2005 (103,7g)


 



Bremsscheibe

160mm (92g) <- -> 180mm (115,3g)


 



Aheadkappe

Try All N.U.C. (8g)




Schaltwerk

Shimano 105 (276g) <- -> Rennen nachbau (116g)


 



Schnellspanner

VR
BBB (54g) <- -> Mounty Special Lite-Axles (30g)


 



HR
BBB (64g) <- -> Mounty Special Lite-Axles (34g)


 



Kette

Connex (222g) <- -> Cool Chain Breit (318g)


----------



## kingpin18 (3. August 2007)

Teil 2

Schaltauge

Coustellier schaltauge (50g)




Diskschrauben

Magura Stahl Schrauben x6 (13g) <- -> Titan Schrauben x6 (5g)


 

 

Diskbremsen

Magura Marta (218g) <- -> Magura Marta mit RB Hebel (230g) --> Hope Mono Trial (264g)


 

 



Hope Hebel 2007

Alu (18,2) <- -> Carbon (11g) --> RB Hebel (20g)


 

 



Innenlager

FSA Platinum Pro Titan 68x118 (198,6g) <- -> Try ALL 68x122,5 (230g)


 



Kurbelschrauben

Try All (38g) <- -> Extralite (15g)


----------



## kingpin18 (3. August 2007)

Teil 3

Gabel 

Koxx Forxx 160mm Schaft (882g)




Lenker

No Name   73cm (330g)




Rime Brake

Magura HS33 mit Rb Lever (228g)




RB Hebel

Neu (16g) <- -> Alt (22g)


 



Kurbel

Tensile Urban Legend
Links (238g) <- -> Rechts mit Echo Ritzel 18Z & RR (354g)


 



Booster

Try All (60g)




Felgenband

Try All VR (30g) <- -> Try All HR (48g)


 



Schellen

V!z Gold (50g)




Vorbau

Try All N.U.C. 130mm 20° (228g)




Lenkergriffe

Try All transparent (56g)




Pedale

Wellgo MG1 (364g)




Das wars


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. August 2007)

thx!!


mmh komm mir grad bisschen dumm vor 

hab heute mittag meinen Mg-Pedale ein bisschen "Vincent-Style verpasst

Vorher (376g)
Nachher (366g)

deine (364g)

macht das soviel gewicht aus - wenn man einfach mal 5Pins auf jeder Seite weglässt?


----------



## kingpin18 (3. August 2007)

Jo das ist ja doof hat ja nix gebracht. Wenn mein Bike fertig ist kommen mehr hot news und Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (3. August 2007)

gib mir mehr HOT NEWS!!!!


----------



## Schevron (4. August 2007)

was mich irritiert is das die marta mit RB schwerer is als mit dem original hebel. stimmt das?


----------



## kingpin18 (5. August 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> was mich irritiert is das die marta mit RB schwerer is als mit dem original hebel. stimmt das?



So hab den Hebel mal nach gemessen hab leider den RB nicht mehr aber wenn man noch Carbon Hebel und Deckel dran baut  da kommt der RB nicht ran.


----------



## kingpin18 (22. August 2007)

DT Swiss Revolution 2,0/1,5 32x mit Alu-Nippel 146g


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. August 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> DT Swiss Revolution 2,0/1,5 32x mit Alu-Nippel 146g



 was macht dein neues bike?


----------



## Icke84 (28. August 2007)

moin,

weiß nich ob das schon bekannt war/ist

Gewichtsrechner fürs Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingpin18 (29. August 2007)

Magura Marta Langerarm 180mm





Magura Marta Alu Hebel





Magura Marta Carbon Hebel


----------



## jockie (29. August 2007)

Feiiiiiin! *leckerligeb* Immer weiter so, machste prima!


----------



## kingpin18 (31. August 2007)

Chris King Classic Nabe 32 Loch (260g)


----------



## gatto1410 (26. November 2008)

..will mal nen thread zum thema gewichtsangaben eröffnen,da doch viele nach leichten teilen suchen..hier mei beispiel-laut angabe 795g..ergebnis is aber auch nach 3maliger messung-9g drüber..


----------



## tombrider (26. November 2008)

Meine Maxxis Swampthing 2,35 2Ply wiegen laut Werksangabe glaube ich 900 Gramm, meine Messungen sind 1030 g (42a) und 1050 g (60a). Dabei sind sie tatsächlich nur 2,1 Zoll breit.


----------



## ecols (26. November 2008)

Kingpins Fotoalbum darf hier natürlich nicht fehlen... Danke!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2897


----------



## gatto1410 (26. November 2008)

wasn das fürn eintrag?-wollt was wissen wegen werksangaben und tatsächlichem gewicht..man man man..


----------



## mr.mütze (26. November 2008)

gibst dem admin bam bam


----------



## -OX- (5. Dezember 2008)

Schwalbe Freeride Schlauch 26"  AV 13F 
185g Herstellerangabe
172g selbst gewogen


----------



## kingpin18 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hope Mono Trial 160 Sattel 160 Scheibe mit allen Schrauben








Hope Mono Trial Rotor 160mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (19. Januar 2012)

Weiß jemand was die Monty 231 VR Felge wiegt? http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/98


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (19. Januar 2012)

Meine Liste:
Echo SL 2010:
Echo MK II mit Titan Welle und Schrauben: 1646 Gramm
Echo SL Gabel mit Kralle: 

Mist Carbon Lenker 720mm: 236 Gramm
Syntace Carbon 6° Lenker 740mm: 202 Gramm
Tryall Alu Lenker ungekürzt: 304 Gramm 
Echo SL Vorbau Titan Achrauben: 246 Gramm

Monty Freilauf 18 T: 181 Gramm
MOE Freilauf 18 T: 184 Gramm 
Tensile Freilauf 18T: 191 Gramm
1. ENO Freilauf 18T: 202 Gramm
2. ENO Freilauf 18T: 198 Gramm
RB Hebel/Marta Sattel Vr. Bremse: 221 Gramm 
Magura MT8 Vr. Bremse: 
Magura Marta SL Mag Hr. Bremse: 226 Gramm 

Aorta Titan Scheibe 160mm: 60,1 Gramm
NOS Alu Scheibe 160mm: 68,9 Gramm
Hope X2 Pro Floating Scheibe 160mm: 80 Gramm 
Magura Storm SL Scheibe 160mm:

Tryall Isis Lager ohne Abstandshalter: 191 Gramm

Tiso Alu Kurbelschrauben: 15 Gramm
Echo Alu Kurbel Schrauben (2010): 22 Gramm
Echo Alu Kurbel Schrauben (2011): 22 Gramm

Zoo! kurbeln 05er Model: 505 Gramm
1. Tryall Kurbeln 170mm: 464 Gramm
2. TryAll Kurbeln 170mm: wird nachgereicht

Wellgo MG1 Ti Pedale: 297 Gramm
Tryall Cage Pedale: 303 Gramm

26"
Schwalbe Fouriose Fred: 326 Gramm
1. Maxxis MAXX Lite: 304 Gramm
2. Maxxis MAXX Lite: 308 Gramm
Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 beschnitten/Falt: 890 Gramm

1. Schwalbe XX: 103,9 Gramm
2. Schwalbe XX: 105,9 Gramm


----------

